# Colt: Layoffs and "Gutted"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Too bad, as Colt makes a good product.



> What is happening at Colt? That's the question on many people's minds as news of layoffs in the company began to trickle out starting on Tuesday. Rumors of massive layoffs at Colt began with a post at Pistol-Forum by member "misanthropist", who wrote:
> 
> "Sounds like a big mess down there and a whole lot of pink slips, including my favourite division, the custom shop."


BREAKING: Colt Lays Off Custom Shop Director, Other Employees, Company Rumored Gutted - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Colt has been in trouble a long time . Poor management and no foresight. The products of their past will forever remain important. If Colt goes down it will be taken in by another.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Very sad. I hope they can turn it around.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Colt has been led by incompetent toadies, brings crap products to the market, lost most contracts and is over priced for what they are.

This is what happens when you rest on your laurels for a few decades - hopefully someone with half a brain will take over and get them squared away

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just hope one of the conglomerate corporations - that have bought up the various firearms manufacturers - doesn't get their mitts on Colt ... won't ever see new innovations again


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Look for them to relocate to a friendly state like South Carolina.
They made threats to do that in 2012, but Obama promised to yank their government contracts.


----------



## jagular (Feb 6, 2016)

In the firearm saturated market, manufacturers have to continually innovate to stay competitive. This could be new models, remakes or updates. The announcement that colt was re-entering the revolver market was good news and is definitely something they should pursue, however, that's not enough. I hear very little in the firearm world about Colt. Yeah, their products used to be the standard in quality but I don't know if that's even true anymore. Comapnies like sig and smith are doing extremely well but look how proactive they are in product development.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sad news. Glad i aint a Colt fan.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First this is all based on the statements made by one lone individual that may have gotten a pink slip from Colt for cause.

Funny if Colt is facing layoffs, why are they hiring a production assistant position?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I could fix that, but I'm not cheap and they have not called me.
They have a deadly cocktail of Stupid management and a greedy Union.
Look for them to be toast, unless they contact me.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If they came out with a "Rick Grimes Edition" Python they would sell thousands of the things.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I love Colt but at this point, it's like watching a buddy wreck his life with drugs. Gotta hit bottom before anything gets better. I was hopeful a couple years ago but the jackass owners remained at the helm, they've gone a long way to turning Colt into the dumpster fire it is today. Brent, who I've had a couple dealings with as a customer, was a bright light up there in CT - truly one of the industry's best. That he's gone along with the custom shop is a huge (bad) deal. What a mess.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I know some people that want to buy it when it's dead.
They've discussed with me to be involved in re structuring the phoenix from the ashes.
I told them so long as they leave Connecticut, I would get involved.
Lots of people talk, few actually do.
"Acta non Verba"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Colt had it made with Government contracts. Then politics shifted. Their hold on the AR ran out when the contract allowed US government to have others supply the AR.
Of course there was the loss of the Colt 45. Colt did not change with the times. Many of the others did. You can only get by on what you did in the past for so long. The Gun industry has gone wild for a while now and Colt was barely in the game. The 6920 AR while a standard to meet was clearly not the only game in town and at al most double the price. How much is your name worth? I know I purchased a dozen American made AR's over the last several years to only 1 Colt LE6920. The Colt is a great AR, but so are the others. Same with the 1911 there are many fine ones on the market. And in this time of gun ownership and CC how many big revolvers are you going to sell. Look at what they are up against in just Ruger alone.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Out of all the guns I've owned I've never bought a Colt. That should say something right there. They were too proud of their firearms and the prices showed it.

1895gunner


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Colt needs to get there head out of there ass and get back in the game. I'd buy a Colt revolver if the price was right.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoever ends up owning or managing Colt should start making these again...

View attachment 40625


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When daughter let me know she was ready for an AR. Dad gave her a Colt LE6920. Because Dad could and nothing say Dad cares like a Colt. Because I wanted her to learn ground up it was a plain A2 AR. Once she was shooting well with it we exposed her to other options. This allowed her to decide what fit best for her at the time.
I think she enjoys telling her husband mine is a Colt.
This turned into this.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotta steal Alfalfa..sorry.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

1. Stop the cheap build with walther it's ruining their brand,
2. Add back the DA revolver
3. Be the king of the 1911 knock Kimber and anyone else out
4. Promote the crap out of the 901 and be sure people with the base can enjoy what ever uppers and calibers they want. 
5. Move to a pro gun state where right to work laws will prevent the union from killing them. 
6. Make money on everything, lose nothing, and don't worry about being the biggest just be the best.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wished they would come up with some kinda rational cylinder release mechanism if they want to make big boy wheel guns. The cheesy pull back on the knob thing is crazy. And make it very hard to reload for a person with only one hand available to get it done. Say a gunshot in the arm for example. Smith is pretty easy..suspect Ruger too. It takes a ambixdexterios contortionist to do that drill on a Colt. Boo hiss at Colt.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> If they came out with a "Rick Grimes Edition" Python they would sell thousands of the things.


My daughter would be the first to buy one, talked her out of a used one at the store.

Has anyone seen the quality of the workers in the plant? I have, that is one problem.

Another problem is their vendor sales policy, have to be a stocking dealer,

they dictate what you get for a package, much was unmoveable junk.

I never went for it, too much for a first time minimum purchase.

The LGS, which sells a lot of guns, won't touch them, due to their policy..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Wished they would come up with some kinda rational cylinder release mechanism if they want to make big boy wheel guns. The cheesy pull back on the knob thing is crazy. And make it very hard to reload for a person with only one hand available to get it done. Say a gunshot in the arm for example. Smith is pretty easy..suspect Ruger too. It takes a ambixdexterios contortionist to do that drill on a Colt. Boo hiss at Colt.


The S&W has a much better cylinder lock system.

Push by thumb and index pop's it right open, all while keeping a grip on it.

When qualifying with the PD, I use to drive the instructor nuts with my reloading.

Typically, you would shoot and load with same hand, me, no, I shoot with right and load with left.

In the reload process I would never have to let go of my hold on the grip.

Pull speed loader with left while opening cylinder with right.

Then palm the ejector then stuff the speed loader all in one motion, close cylinder.

They insisted I load with same hand as shooting, told them to go to hell.

Yes, I am ambidextrous, however certain functions are dedicated to a specific hand.

Drink, fork, TP, are left hand, dining knife, micrometer and vernier are right.

Now with a M1 Garand and 03A3 I load with my right, all box mags with left, belts take both.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well never did get to fiddle with speed loaders much. Back in my hog leg toting days we had Model 28 Smiths and few Trooper Mark IIIs. We had belt ammo loops or twin pouches which held 12 extras. About the time I was fixing to start learning about them speed loaders and a few folks had em...the dirty dogs give me a semi auto..and I fell madly with..and no longer needed to know about those goofy things.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A strange twist of events.....



> Colt To Add 100 Jobs, Buy West Hartford Headquarters


Gun Manufacturer Colt To Add 100 Jobs, Buy West Hartford Headquarters - Hartford Courant


----------

